# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum > [Question] Can they re-possess my car if I pay?

## LizzyB

I would just like to know:

My car payment has an arrears amount from when I was unemployed. However, I have now been making full installments plus an additional R1000.00 every month since January. I have not missed one payment. I infact made a double payment in June. 

Can MFC repossess my car, on the basis that my payment is in arrears? When they are receiving full payment every month, and I am trying to catch up the arrears by paying more?


I would appreciate some insight!

----------


## Dave A

Before we explore the possibilities of invoking the National Credit Act, have you spoken to them about your plan to catch up?

----------


## lewskannen

> Before we explore the possibilities of invoking the National Credit Act, have you spoken to them about your plan to catch up?


+1

You cannot simply make arrears payments as you wish. You have to contact them and make arrangements. There are some formalities they need to follow before they can agree to any repayments of arrears installments.

----------


## HR Solutions

Yep you have to make arrangements.  I would suggest phoning them - then you will know if you can make arrangements, then you will know the story.  If you then default on the arrangements, you will then have your car reposed and would probably need to pay the full outstanding amount.

----------


## ians

What happen if you are only 1 month in the arrears?

----------


## Dave A

> What happen if you are only 1 month in the arrears?


How quickly are you going to catch up?

Where things can start going badly wrong is if you don't make arrangements you can afford immediately, and they run a double debit next month, and that doesn't go through too - now you've defaulted twice.

----------

